# Did the Kindle Touch kill left-handed reading? :-(



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

The Kindle Touch has a touch-screen, obviously, which requires a press on the RIGHT side to move ahead a page, and the LEFT side to move back a page. Well, if you're holding the Kindle with your left hand, that makes turning the page rather tricky.

What to do?


----------



## LAstoryweaver (Feb 10, 2009)

During the press conference he said that you can rezone the Kindle to personalize it for your preferences.


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

LAstoryweaver said:


> During the press conference he said that you can rezone the Kindle to personalize it for your preferences.


Fantastic. Count me in for a preorder. 

Also, from the Kindle Touch's page:

"New Touch Experience - EasyReach
Amazon invented a new type of touch experience that eliminates the fatigue caused by continuously swiping to turn the page, and that allows readers to hold Kindle with either hand while still turning pages comfortably. With EasyReach, Kindle Touch users can effortlessly page forward in a book or a periodical while holding the device with either hand. Tapping on most of the screen area will page forward, the most common action done when reading; tapping in a narrow area near the left edge of the device turns to the previous page; and tapping on the top part of the screen brings up the toolbars for further options. This is another way that Kindle helps readers get lost in the author's world. "


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's a picture (from thisismynext.com)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't quite understand wanting a touch screen that's gonna get all dirty and full of fingerprints.



> With EasyReach, Kindle Touch users can effortlessly page forward in a book or a periodical while holding the device with either hand.


I do that now, without having to move my hand. I just wiggle the thumb of the hand holding the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I don't quite understand wanting a touch screen that's gonna get all dirty and full of fingerprints.


If it's anything like the nook's touch screen, the fingerprints are nearly invisible. I played with one and I pressed hard and smeared and could hardly see them.


> I do that now, without having to move my hand. I just wiggle the thumb of the hand holding the Kindle.


But the point is that there is a level of customization available for the touch controls.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

No it won't kill "left-handed reading" but why would I want a device that requires another hand to turn a page? The clearest practical advantage my K2 has over reading DTBs is that I can hold it in one hand and use my thumb on that same hand to turn the page! Why take this step backwards?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But the point is that there is a level of customization available for the touch controls.


I'm just not sure it's good enough - like I said in the other topic, I have very small hands and I'm not sure I can reach across that far while holding it even with the "rezone" option. Maybe if I can rezone it so tapping anywhere along the bottom turns the page forward, the top turns back and the middle brings up the menu... that would work. But is that an option?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I put up with touch screen for reading on my Android phone and iPad, but I've never understood why anyone would voluntarily subject themselves to it when a nice button was available!    But I'm glad those who want it can get it, and that Lefties aren't left out.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

RichardDR said:


> No it won't kill "left-handed reading" but why would I want a device that requires another hand to turn a page? The clearest practical advantage my K2 has over reading DTBs is that I can hold it in one hand and use my thumb on that same hand to turn the page! Why take this step backwards?


I'm sure it won't bother some people. I know when the Kobo Touch came out people loved it.

personally I like the Kindle 3 with the buttons. I find it really easy to hold the K3 and read it and move my thumb slightly to turn the page. I'm not sure I'd want a Touch. But then I don't have to buy one!  I'm glad that Amazon is still offering the K3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems to me Amazon has a HUGE number of choices now: touch or not, keyboard or not, 3G or not, SO's or not . . . and then the Fire. . . . .I won't say something for _everyone_ but certainly something for the vast majority of folks!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It seems weird that the Touch version and the Fire are the only ones I've found without a User's Guide currently available.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have small hands & don't think I could hold it in my left hand _and_ reach to turn the page, even with EasyReach. No bueno.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> It seems weird that the Touch version and the Fire are the only ones I've found without a User's Guide currently available.


Well. . . .they're not available yet. . . . . .all the others listed -- the Kindle, Kindle Keyboard, and Kindle DX -- available for purchase. The Kindle Touch and Kindle Fire are still just available for pre-order.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm thinking one advantage would be that the touch keyboard wouldn't take up permanent real estate on the device, thus allowing for a smaller overall device with the same size screen (or, theoretically, same size device, larger screen.. well not theoretical since the fire tablet is basically the same size as a current K3 but with no physical keyboard.)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I don't quite understand wanting a touch screen that's gonna get all dirty and full of fingerprints.
> 
> I do that now, without having to move my hand. I just wiggle the thumb of the hand holding the Kindle.


I have screen protectors on all my touch screen devices. I wouldn't own a touch screen without one. I don't even realize the screen protector is on my iPad and DroidX anymore. Of course, one has to buy the right product. I think the Boxwave product is the best screen protector ever.


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

DD said:


> I have screen protectors on all my touch screen devices. I wouldn't own a touch screen without one. I don't even realize the screen protector is on my iPad and DroidX anymore. Of course, one has to buy the right product. I think the Boxwave product is the best screen protector ever.


Screen protectors on a Kindle is just... outrageous. Defeats the purpose of the e-ink screen to a large degree.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Take your current kindle and hold it in your left hand.  Now act like it's a Touch and pretend to turn pages.  I'm 5ft nothing and 100lbs soaking wet.  My hands are so small I have to buy children's sized gloves or else they are so big as to be ridiculous.  I do not have any fear I won't be able to turn the pages on this thing when it is in my left hand.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

history_lover said:


> I'm just not sure it's good enough - like I said in the other topic, I have very small hands and I'm not sure I can reach across that far while holding it even with the "rezone" option. Maybe if I can rezone it so tapping anywhere along the bottom turns the page forward, the top turns back and the middle brings up the menu... that would work. But is that an option?


Remember that you have 30 days to return it if you find that it doesn't work for you. That's my plan


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

CrystalStarr said:


> Take your current kindle and hold it in your left hand. Now act like it's a Touch and pretend to turn pages. I'm 5ft nothing and 100lbs soaking wet. My hands are so small I have to buy children's sized gloves or else they are so big as to be ridiculous. I do not have any fear I won't be able to turn the pages on this thing when it is in my left hand.


Without a cover it's fine... with the cover on, which mine always is, I'm still unsure. It's still a big stretch for me to reach what looks like the point where I need to click. Even if possible, I don't think it will be comfortable.



> Remember that you have 30 days to return it if you find that it doesn't work for you. That's my plan


Unfortunately, being in the UK, the Touch is not available to me until I'll be in the US for a week during Christmas. So returning it might be difficult - I don't know if I'll have time to order it, receive it, test it and return it if I don't like it. If it's available to test in stores like Target, I could check it out there first. Trouble is, if my parents know I want it, they'll get it for me for Christmas if I don't like it, I don't want to return a Christmas gift.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm left handed and have the DX, so I hold it with two hands. I have no problem using my right hant to turn pages, so I don't think the touch would be a problem.

Hmmmm...  I need to make sure my books look OK on these new ereaders. Can I use them as a business expense?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm only 4'10" and have really small hands.. I expect that if I'm able to use the Touch one handed, just about anyone will.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Lambert said:


> I'm left handed and have the DX, so I hold it with two hands. I have no problem using my right hant to turn pages, so I don't think the touch would be a problem.


Yes, it's not a problem if you don't mind using both hands... it's just that some of us who don't have the larger and heavier DX like to hold and turn pages with one hand and if that's now going to be restricted to right-hand only...well, it's disappointing. It's especially frustrating that it could be easily resolved by having a different EasyReach option where the next page turn is along the bottom, back page is along the top and menu is in the middle. That way it doesn't matter what hand you hold it or turn pages with. It's so simple... yet apparently not an option!


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

You can also touch a word to bring up a definition. I wonder how that will not interfere with page turning.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Lambert said:


> You can also touch a word to bring up a definition. I wonder how that will not interfere with page turning.


Probably works the same way it does on the apps for smartphones and tablets - you have to touch and hold to select a word, rather than a quick touch and release to turn pages.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Ahhh cool!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

If you don't want the touch screen then don't buy it? They still have a "new" version with buttons on the sides with touch screen keyboard or the kindle that is already out! Amazon is not doing away with those!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kisala9906 said:


> If you don't want the touch screen then don't buy it? They still have a "new" version with buttons on the sides with touch screen keyboard or the kindle that is already out! Amazon is not doing away with those!


Not exactly. The new device just called "Kindle" has no touch screen . . .but there are buttons: a 5 way controller for onscreen selection.

Then there's the KTouch which basically has no buttons, though there must be something somewhere to turn it on.  

AND, as you say, they will still sell the KKbd -- the current K3


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

kisala9906 said:


> If you don't want the touch screen then don't buy it?


I DO want the touch screen, I just want it to be easier to hold and turn pages with my left hand. I may still get it yet - it's just not as ideal as I hoped it to be.



> They still have a "new" version with buttons on the sides with touch screen keyboard or the kindle that is already out! Amazon is not doing away with those!


It does not have a touch screen. If it did, that would be perfect but alas, a touch screen in combo with side buttons is not available.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I DO want the touch screen, I just want it to be easier to hold and turn pages with my left hand. I may still get it yet - it's just not as ideal as I hoped it to be.
> 
> It does not have a touch screen. If it did, that would be perfect but alas, a touch screen in combo with side buttons is not available.


Yes, we should all be respectful. Saying "if you don't like it, don't buy it" doesn't help, because there may be certain features of the new kindles that a person wants (and eventually, one's K3 might die, and they might no longer be for sale). The touch screen would be handy for things such as selecting what book to read, touching a word to look it up, navigating web pages including the store, etc. But I like the buttons for turning pages. I'll probably stick with my K3 (or "Kindle Keyboard" as they're calling it now), but I do wish they had one with both the touch screen *and *buttons.

I totally realize, however, that it will never be possible to make everyone happy.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I just turn my DX over so the buttons are on the left side and click it that way (keyboard on the top)  I'm sure the touch will work the same way.... I read with it in my left hand because if I hold it in my right for long it hurts my old bone breaks ...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It seems to me Amazon has a HUGE number of choices now: touch or not, keyboard or not, 3G or not, SO's or not . . . and then the Fire. . . . .I won't say something for _everyone_ but certainly something for the vast majority of folks!


And all of them seem easier and more comfortable than reading a hard copy book!

(Really, how _did _ folks manage in the olden days? lol)

Nah, I still love my hard copy books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> I just turn my DX over so the buttons are on the left side and click it that way (keyboard on the top) I'm sure the touch will work the same way.... I read with it in my left hand because if I hold it in my right for long it hurts my old bone breaks ...


Maybe.

I don't see anything in the specs that indicate the touch works in both portrait and landscape orientation.

But, even if it does, it's likely that the 'touch areas' would rotate with the orientation selected.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the new "Basic" Kindle in my hands right now. It's only slightly smaller than the Touch will be. I can comfortably hold it in one hand and my teeny, tiny little thumb still reaches almost to the middle of the screen. I don't believe it will be difficult at all to read left handed with a touch screen.. Not with the way they've designed the tap zones. Yes, your thumb has to move a little bit more, but it's still less movement than physically turning a page on a DTB. and if you rest your thumb at the bottom of the screen, then you just barely need to move it to touch the screen. 

(and when I say tiny hands, trust me.. I'm only about 4'10". I have short, stubby little fingers too)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have the new "Basic" Kindle in my hands right now. It's only slightly smaller than the Touch will be. I can comfortably hold it in one hand and my teeny, tiny little thumb still reaches almost to the middle of the screen. I don't believe it will be difficult at all to read left handed with a touch screen.. Not with the way they've designed the tap zones. Yes, your thumb has to move a little bit more, but it's still less movement than physically turning a page on a DTB. and if you rest your thumb at the bottom of the screen, then you just barely need to move it to touch the screen.
> 
> (and when I say tiny hands, trust me.. I'm only about 4'10". I have short, stubby little fingers too)


We want pictures.


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We want pictures.
> 
> 
> Betsy


You would... 

Give me a minute or two or ten....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> (and when I say tiny hands, trust me.. I'm only about 4'10". I have short, stubby little fingers too)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

.









Sorry they are blurry. iPhones need image stabilization.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Now that's just wrong....


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

It is plain creepy.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Creepy, yes. But amused me just the same.


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, I can confirm that for right-handed people, the new Kindle (non-touch) just killed right-handed reading. I have no idea what Amazon was thinking...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,86140.0.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WilliamG said:


> Well, I can confirm that for right-handed people, the new Kindle (non-touch) just killed right-handed reading. I have no idea what Amazon was thinking...
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,86140.0.html


I disagree with that.. I'm right handed and hold the Kindle the same way right handed as I did left handed for these pictures (look at my first picture.. My thumb is on the page button. yes, I rest it on my pinky) I imagine a cover will make it easier to hold though.. I can't even read the K3 nekkid.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't see why it would matter.

Just have to reach over a little further with your left thumb to go forward since only a little bit of the left side is set as page back.

Plus I think I read you can swipe, in which case a little right to left swipe with your left thumb would go forward a page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I disagree with that.. I'm right handed and hold the Kindle the same way right handed as I did left handed for these pictures (look at my first picture.. My thumb is on the page button. yes, I rest it on my pinky) I imagine a cover will make it easier to hold though.. I can't even read the K3 nekkid.


Heather, stop biting your nails. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heather, stop biting your nails.
> 
> Betsy


You know, I just KNEW you were going to say something about that.. There was absolutely no doubt in my mind that I'd be chastised about my nails.

In my defense, it's been a stressful few weeks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there is that...I take it back. 

Betsy


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

tlrowley said:


>


Left-handed reading looks doable with a small reach, but doesn't that touch-zone layout kill *right*-handed reading? How am I supposed to go back a page if I'm holding it in my right hand? One of the things I love about the K3 is that both next- and previous-page buttons are on both sides, unlike the way the K2i was, so I never have to think about how I'm holding it.

Wishful thinking: If they divided the screen into blocks and let me define my own zones, that'd be handy. "Please select the touch zones you want to use for Previous Page"


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Snorkledorf said:


> Left-handed reading looks doable with a small reach, but doesn't that touch-zone layout kill *right*-handed reading? How am I supposed to go back a page if I'm holding it in my right hand? One of the things I love about the K3 is that both next- and previous-page buttons are on both sides, unlike the way the K2i was, so I never have to think about how I'm holding it.
> 
> Wishful thinking: If they divided the screen into blocks and let me define my own zones, that'd be handy. "Please select the touch zones you want to use for Previous Page"


I believe you'll be able to customize the zones... But I'm not 100% sure


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I haven't read all the replies but wanted to say that with the Nook simple touch I can hold it in either hand and use my thumb to swipe forward or backwards (instead of tapping) to turn the page.  It is a very ergonomical device and I am sure the Kindle touch will be the same.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm starting to wonder whether or not the Kindle Touch will have swiping. I have a nook color, but don't read on it a lot. I was reading on it this weekend, though, and was thinking how swiping isn't bad at all - you don't have to swipe across the whole screen. With my left thumb, just a little flick either toward that left edge or away would turn the page. But it also has zones for simple tapping.

So I'm just wondering - Bezos talked about how you don't have to swipe, but I'm wondering if you CAN swipe on the kindle touch.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes we can.  
Really, I've seen it.


----------

